

Vonage makes free international calls standard - profquail
http://www.physorg.com/print169924439.html

======
SwellJoe
When I canceled my Vonage account (several years ago, I used it for my
business phone line back when I had a business that needed a phone), I kept
having to repeat myself, and ask the guy on the other end to repeat himself.
The quality was horrible. At the end of the cancellation conversation, the guy
asked, "May we ask why you're canceling?" And I replied, "You know how you and
I have had to keep repeating ourselves, and saying, 'What?' every ten
seconds?" And he responded, "Oh."

Anyway, I thought Vonage had gone bankrupt a few years back, or something. I
don't understand why anyone would use it for anything. Cell phones are
pervasive, dirt cheap, and they work reliably. Skype is mostly free, has video
and other cool features, and works reliably. Vonage has none of these things
going for it.

